# Help/suggestions with VIP612



## keinwich (Mar 9, 2010)

I first got a VIP612 last May, and due to sudden malfunctions including repeating reboots and other issues I had to return it to Dish for exchange in January. Every one of the 612s they've sent me since then has been, I guess, remanufactured, and has its own problems. I am currently about to receive number 4. One overheated just being plugged in, the current one among many other problems doesn't display 99% of the closed captions (I need them); it makes horrible loud humming noises (the disk, I suspect); reboots spontaneously; makes bad recordings, etc.

I would like folks' advice in how to deal with this situation. I have been a customer of Dish since they scrambled the C band... I have read this particular thread thoroughly, and I have seen some mention of upgrading to a 722, which I see is a dual type of DVR. Should I perhaps demand a new one of these from Dish if this new replacement is another dog? I just cannot believe how many poor quality receivers they are putting out. Mine has plenty of space for breathing - it's actually cold in the room where it is. I just think the 612s are not very well made. It's beginning to remind me of the Toyota I just bought, ha (I really did, the day before the recall).

Thanks in advance for any help.
Kathy


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

keinwich said:


> I first got a VIP612 last May, and due to sudden malfunctions including repeating reboots and other issues I had to return it to Dish for exchange in January. Every one of the 612s they've sent me since then has been, I guess, remanufactured, and has its own problems. I am currently about to receive number 4. One overheated just being plugged in, the current one among many other problems doesn't display 99% of the closed captions (I need them); it makes horrible loud humming noises (the disk, I suspect); reboots spontaneously; makes bad recordings, etc.
> 
> I would like folks' advice in how to deal with this situation. I have been a customer of Dish since they scrambled the C band... I have read this particular thread thoroughly, and I have seen some mention of upgrading to a 722, which I see is a dual type of DVR. Should I perhaps demand a new one of these from Dish if this new replacement is another dog? I just cannot believe how many poor quality receivers they are putting out. Mine has plenty of space for breathing - it's actually cold in the room where it is. I just think the 612s are not very well made. It's beginning to remind me of the Toyota I just bought, ha (I really did, the day before the recall).
> 
> ...


If the Rcvrs reboot fairly often bypass the surge protector, many surge protectors will cause noise on the lines that I have seen many VIP series rcvrs not like and start to reboot alot. If its running hot ( might I ask how you knew it was running hot? ) make sure you hear the hum of the fan which will get quite loud the hotter it gets.

You could demand a upgrade to a 722 they may require you to pay, after 2/1 its increasingly harder to get csr/tsr/coach's to just give rcvrs away. No CSR/TSR can approve this. "IF" it is well documented on the account with the many replacements and RA's they can speak to a coach ( I say they because its just rude to demand a coach least from a csr prospective ). at which point they may approve a DIU they WILL have to charge you the tech visit charge for a DIU and it *Will* require a 24/mo commit which means Kathy, the account must be in your name if you call to do it. Again this is all if the csr and coach agree that your specific case requires an upgrade. I would say your chances of getting that done are slim but possible.

Ohh yea, you may not even get a 722 you might get a 622 as it cannot be specified which model just the model family.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

keinwich said:


> I first got a VIP612 last May, and due to sudden malfunctions including repeating reboots and other issues I had to return it to Dish for exchange in January. Every one of the 612s they've sent me since then has been, I guess, remanufactured, and has its own problems. I am currently about to receive number 4. One overheated just being plugged in, the current one among many other problems doesn't display 99% of the closed captions (I need them); it makes horrible loud humming noises (the disk, I suspect); reboots spontaneously; makes bad recordings, etc.
> 
> I would like folks' advice in how to deal with this situation. I have been a customer of Dish since they scrambled the C band... I have read this particular thread thoroughly, and I have seen some mention of upgrading to a 722, which I see is a dual type of DVR. Should I perhaps demand a new one of these from Dish if this new replacement is another dog? I just cannot believe how many poor quality receivers they are putting out. Mine has plenty of space for breathing - it's actually cold in the room where it is. I just think the 612s are not very well made. It's beginning to remind me of the Toyota I just bought, ha (I really did, the day before the recall).
> 
> ...


:welcome_s

I have both a 722 and a 612. Both are working ok and it was the 722 I had to get a replacement for. To make a long story short, you are likely to get a refurb regardless of model replaced and it is not unusual that these don't work right.

If the 612 you get this time doesn't work properly, I would ask for a 722k assuming you have no other Dish receivers or DVRs.

You can request the 722k with or without the off-the-air (OTA) module, but if you do get OTA signals it has two receivers allowing recording of two programs OTA though you have to pay for it ($40).

If the 612 you get this time doesn't work properly, tech support should be willing to change the model for you. But if they aren't cooperative, you can send a polite email to [email protected] outlining your experience and including the phone number on your account plus a daytime contact phone number if different. Sending an email to the administrative office is a last resort and should be used sparingly. But if you have a fourth 612 failure and tech support won't get you a 722k, you should send the email.


----------



## keinwich (Mar 9, 2010)

Surge protector? Don't have one. Hmm. I started over after Katrina. Don't buy much any more. But I really appreciate what both of you have said and will follow your advice...I was just hoping since I had been such a faithful customer for lo these many years that they would take that into account. The replacement receiver, another 612, arrives tomorrow. I think I will be happy if it has more than half a brain, isn't too spastic, and has closed captioning that works. I especially appreciate the suggestion about writing the CEO fellow. A last resort. I never get angry with these folks, just cry a lot.
TIA,
Kathy
[email protected]


----------



## SkipperTW (Jan 23, 2008)

I am also in 612 Hell... I just gave up, purchased a 722K from Ebay for $250.00 and moved the 612 into my bedroom and now it reocords unimportant shows for me. 

I am on my 5th and the same thing, many many refurb units with issues from no fan operation, no boot out of the box, etc.

I am suprised that they are still pushing that unit to anyone these days.


----------



## keinwich (Mar 9, 2010)

After using my 4th replacement VP612 DVR for nearly a month, it appears this one may be alright. It's only had one problem so far, a spontaneous reboot 2 weeks ago, and occasional interruption of recordings, but otherwise this one has been fine. No weird noises, none of the problems I've had with the other 612s. One thing it did do that REALLY burned me was hiccup in the middle of recording the last ep of Caprica - and I wasn't there to re-record it. Oh well, I planned to buy the DVD anyway. Thanks to everyone for their help.
Kathy Einwich
[email protected]


----------

